# Did Antoine Brumel wrote motets and chanson (genra)?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

That was the question or other missa not to be miss (lol) of Brumel please someone here most know more than i or wikipedia?

I dont feel like doeing an exaustive research now but if someone favor this man music than shawll be let talk about?

:tiphat:


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

hi , deprofundis.

well, what I´m trying to get is his another missa de beata virgine. 
and if you haven´t heard his *Dies Irae,* it´s very beautiful too.

just in case , he wrote 15 missas, 34 motets, 3 magnificats, 15 chansons profanes.


----------

